# Info for Las Vegas



## Matt Stone (Dec 28, 2002)

A friend of mine has moved to Vegas and is interested in good quality Taijiquan instruction.

Anybody know of such a thing to be had there?

Thanks!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2002)

There must be many opportunities to study Tai Chi in a city that size!


----------



## Matt Stone (Dec 30, 2002)

Actually, from what I have been told, there aren't that many schools there that appear to have a very good reputation...  His background is in Shotokan, and his orientation is very "traditional," in the sense that he doesn't want to study in a crap school...  His knees are bad, so he is hoping that the slower, lower impact movements of Taiji will allow him to continue practicing while preserving (and maybe even rehabilitating) what is left of his knees...

Anybody know of anything out there?

Gambarimasu.


----------

